# Who has the longest winning streak?



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Igor Vovchanchyn had 30-fight winning streak before Mark Coleman beat him in PRIDE Grand Prix 2000 - Finals. Anyone else?


----------



## TheAbbott (Nov 25, 2008)

I believe Fedor won 25 strait. Anderson Silva has 9 strait and 8 strait in the UFC (I think thats the most in the UFC)
I think Fitch and Hughes won 7 strait...


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

I always thought it's Fedor, but when I saw Igor Vovchanchyn I was stunned. I knew he was a good fighter, but 30 wins in a row is something; however, the level of competition was not TOP, comparing to the best fighters of modern days...


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

TheAbbott said:


> I believe Fedor won 25 strait. Anderson Silva has 9 strait and 8 strait in the UFC (I think thats the most in the UFC)
> I think Fitch and Hughes won 7 strait...


Anderson Silva has won 8 in row in the UFC, 9 in a row total. Fitch won 8 in a row in the UFC and 15 in a row total.


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

So its igor at #1 and fedor at #2 ?


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Matt Albright.


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

Matt '2-24-0' Albright?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Bas Rutten 21 winning streak before he retired


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> Bas Rutten 21 winning streak before he retired


that was broken when he stepped in the cage again by Angely Lane


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

The_Senator said:


> Igor Vovchanchyn had 30-fight winning streak before Mark Coleman beat him in PRIDE Grand Prix 2000 - Finals. Anyone else?


Wasn't it 35?



M_D said:


> that was broken when he stepped in the cage again by Angely Lane


Surely no one will beat her record to come.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> Wasn't it 35?


Wikipedia says it's 30


> So its igor at #1 and fedor at #2 ?


Seems to be...


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

This "loss" on Fedor's record shouldn't even be counted as such. The cut was due to an illegal strike so it should be a NC...


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Rickson "400-0" Gracie :sarcastic07:


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> This "loss" on Fedor's record shouldn't even be counted as such. The cut was due to an illegal strike so it should be a NC...


So that makes it 29 in a row. Still the second, but too close to Igor, Arlovski falls in Junuary and Fedor becomes #1.

By the way, when Randy lost to Belfort on UFC 46 due to illegal poke to an eye, should it have been considered a NC? Why did Vitor get the title?


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Guy said:


> Rickson "400-0" Gracie :sarcastic07:


He said that he is 100% sure that he could beat Fedor. The same goes for NOG and Wanderlei, what a dick! Besides, his "record" is disputed and doubtful.


----------



## TheAbbott (Nov 25, 2008)

The_Senator said:


> By the way, when Randy lost to Belfort on UFC 46 due to illegal poke to an eye, should it have been considered a NC? Why did Vitor get the title?



The UFC considered it a loss for Randy and a win for Vitor, thus awarding the belt to Vitor. I think it was a accidential poke, cant really remember, been a long while since I seen that fight


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

it was a poke that resulted a cut on randys eye as far as i remember . and doc stopped a fight cuz of cut


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

lol at rickson's "record"


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Just to clarify.. Igor went 35 fights unbeaten, with 33 wins straight.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

The_Senator said:


> Igor Vovchanchyn had 30-fight winning streak before Mark Coleman beat him in PRIDE Grand Prix 2000 - Finals. Anyone else?


Alright, here are the definitive legends of Vale Tudo:

Rickson Gracie went undefeated in 13 official NHB matches, and many more fights of other kinds (many of which were NHB). It all depends on where you draw the line. I'll stick with 13.

That said, one of Rickson's earliest opponents was a legend in old school Vale Tudo: Rei Zulu, who is reported to have been around 140-0 at the time of his first fight with Rickson in 1980. Obviously, I haven't looked into all of these, but there is substantial evidence to back up many of his fights.

Sorta puts the whole thing in perspective.

Vovchanchyn's streak is, as far as I'm aware, the best in modern MMA. The October issue of Fight Sport is wrong and should retract that statement.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Once again, Igor's record before meeting Coleman was 33-1-2, with his 1 loss being his very first MMA match, therefore he went 35 fights undefeated (1 draw and 1 NC in the middle). That's 3 streaks of 17, 12 and 4 consecutive victories.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Rickson would handle Igor, and Fedor in a handicap match.

He'd triangle Igor and arm triangle Fedor.

400-0 FTW lol.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm taking away your posting rights.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

GJJ said:


> it is counted as a nc


No, his loss to TK is counted as a loss. The NC on his record is the second fight against Nogueira.


----------

